# Stomela snail eating my new macro



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

*Stomatella snail eating my new macro*

I thought I'd share my amazing wisdom (or lack there of). I picked up 2 awesome macros, dragons breath (halymenia) and Vanuatu geldium from Cypher (amazing seller by the way). We talked about it a bit and he suggested that I keep my turbo away from it as they like algae. Being smart, I try to take percautions to keep the turbo away and place the algae in the tank and removed the turbo. Well I just checked in on my nice algae and I find stomatella snails all over both pieces. I think I'm starting to hate snails in general (not really) but what a pain in the ass. They didn't eat much of anything that I can tell but it freaked me out.. Now I have the new macro in my other tank with the crazy yellow tang herbivor who is known to eath chaeto. I sectioned it off using pieces of egg crate so we'll see what happens and yes a tang who likes chaeto. He likes it so much that when it goes through him it comes out the back end in string form minus the colour.

Anyway thought I'd share my dumb blonde moment with everyone. Crisis avoided for now.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

They might have been eating the green algae on the macro. When I picked up from Kyle I found that when I got home it had some algae on the macro.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

So you left it? I didn't want to take the chance seeing as I have another tank to place it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Does it seem like the macro is being eaten by the snails? I had one little bite out of mine but Kyle was saying it might have been a fish nip.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I didn't look like they took anything off, so maybe you're right about some green algae (micro?).


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah they were most likely eating the encrusting algae on the macro, which is a good thing. I have some of the same snails in my fuge with the same marcos and so far no problems.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Then I won't worry too much.


----------

